# My Budget 52" Eagle Transporter (WIP)



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

The aim of this build is to try and find reasonable engineering solutions to the aspects of the Eagle that simply do not work, such as, where exactly do the sliding doors slide _*to*_ and also to try and reconcile the TV set of the Eagle interior with the studio model dimensions, without altering either aspect any more than is absolutely necessary. My budget is £50 GBP.
For that money, I will be able to light all the consoles and all the interior and exterior doors will slide open and closed.


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'm in awe. I love the Eagle and am well acquainted with the intricacies of its geometry. It is NOT an easy ship to build. That's one helluva goal you've set for yourself--and it looks like you're well on your way to accomplishing it. (Doing a full interior, that's just crazy mad. I love it!)

How tall are the figures? I assume they were custom made by altering some other kind of action figure...right?


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Fozzie said:


> I'm in awe. I love the Eagle and am well acquainted with the intricacies of its geometry. It is NOT an easy ship to build. That's one helluva goal you've set for yourself--and it looks like you're well on your way to accomplishing it. (Doing a full interior, that's just crazy mad. I love it!)
> 
> How tall are the figures? I assume they were custom made by altering some other kind of action figure...right?


Thank you, Fozzie. I can't begin to tell you how much that means to me. 
The figures are the 3.75 inch Star Trek XI action figures, which I have customised to suit my purposes. I customise a lot of action figures including the Art Asylum Trek ones.


----------



## rowdylex (Jan 19, 2010)

Bloody hell, that is one hell of a build up of one my all time favourite ships. 

Well done, fantastic job. Love that you tackled this with the notion to have the sliding doors actually have space to retract to.

Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Very sweet build.I love the eagle and you are doing a fine job.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Very impressive! If thats the budget model I'd like to see what you can do with a BIG budget. Amazing job!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

This is an education to me. I've been Wanting to build the Excelsior from scratch. I never realized how effective foam core, paperboard and wood is! I thought I'd have to build for vacuform and metal armatures. My skills aren't that advanced yet.


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow. Just...wow. Can't stop staring. Incredible work!


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

Simply amazing!


----------



## Dave in RI (Jun 28, 2009)

I......have no words

I will instead sit by silently in wide-eyed wonderment to witness the building of a master replica.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I have to say wow as well. I love all your interior details. And the method of building is very inspirational.


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

Dave in RI said:


> I......have no words
> 
> I will instead sit by silently in wide-eyed wonderment to witness the building of a master replica.


^^what he didn't say ^^


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow! I only just realised that I had so much great feedback on this project! Thank you all so very much! I am having to take a break from tis project for a wile as I am fighting to fill orders right now but I will come back to it at some point.
Darren


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

I must have been on one of my hiatuses when this came up. Amazing craftsmanship, very inspirational.


----------



## colhero (May 18, 2006)

Incredible work sir - the frame and interiors are phenomenal! too bad you're going on Hiatus... :thumbsup:


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That is very cool! Nice job! (How did I miss it before now?)


----------



## TonyT (Oct 19, 2013)

F a n t a s t I c !


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh...my...God!

This is wonderful! An interior with lights and figures and everything.

Absolutely amazing! Where was I when this thread started?


----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

Your build is no less than inspirational!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Love the interior! I actually want to PLAY with it! Looks like a very fun build.:thumbsup:


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you for all the wonderful comments, guys! I wish I could get back to this model but my order books dictate otherwise for now. Still, it is fantastic to see so many fans of the Eagle Transporter!
Thanks again!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey guys! Sorry for the absence! I have been busy working on new projects etc. Okay, so I have, of late, been concentrating on producing parts that fit into a 44" Eagle CM.
So......I have decided to manufacture my own CM to put all this "stuff" *into*. It is the main reason that I have been away for so long.
Here are the first tangible results:




























A lot of my time has been spent verifying dimensions and measurements.
The next step is to 'panel' this half and mould/cast it. Then I can concentrate on the rear half of the CM, without that silly, square 'crawlway.'

Anyway that's where I am at.
Thank you for looking in,
Darren


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

This is a very impressive build--glad to see it coming back to life! The Eagle "beak" is one of the most difficult shapes to get right, but you appear to have nailed it. Awesome!


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow! Very cool build. Please keep posting progress pics!


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

Gobsmacked. Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

This is insane..... absolutly fantastic.....hope you know where you're gonna park it once it's finished...... hehehehe.... Are you planning to also built a landing platform for it? Just kidding...... Steph


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Brian Johnson NEEDS to see this build!


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?!

So, about 1/18 scale. BIG beastie. 

My question, because this is always of interest to me: Have you run into a spot where the studio set is just completely impossible to reconcile with the model exterior? I think you must have already had to compromise with the command module hatch, right? I mean, the way the hull curves and mates to the forward service module seems to preclude a 'man high' hatch opening. Of course, we've never been shown the backside of the Command Module in the series, only a side angle (Dragon's Domain). (and that embarrassing bit where it appeared that the Service Module corridor came with the Command Module when it docked with the Ultra Probe...  )

OK, digression: It would have made a LOT more sense in that episode if the guy had 'punched out' the spine, passenger module and propulsion parts and docked using the Command Module/forward Service Module. But that would have been a damn complex scene to shoot and I'm pretty sure the model wasn't built to do that. ah well. anyway.

COOL BUILD! Keep it going!


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

My heartfelt thanks, everyone


----------



## wander1107 (Aug 12, 2006)

This is freaking awesome. I seriously want to set it up on the floor in my living-room and play with it. Just like I did with the Mattel version I had. Oh those were the good old days.


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

It would be fun, I admit.... :lol:
It'd make a hell of a playset!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

I directed a couple pros to this thread. Lee Stringer liked it.


----------



## Atlanthia (Jan 24, 2013)

seaQuest said:


> I directed a couple pros to this thread. Lee Stringer liked it.


My thanks to you, SeaQuest! 
If you mean the Lee Stringer of "Serenity" & "Star Trek " then I am really honoured! Although it would have been nice if he'd seen some of my styrene work, too, just so he could see that it's the cardboard that is causing the low level of finish..

Does he want an apprentice...? :lol:


----------

